# Bcseedking>com



## UncleSativa (May 20, 2008)

I got seeds from these guys and they turned out great. It's the BC Big Bud. Kicks *** on the White Widow. Pics soon.


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

I'm a fan too, they are a nice little seed bank. Not the best genetics in the world but really darn good and especially for the price and amount they give you in free beans and they always overcount their standard 15 seed packs. Fast shipping, stealthy too.

Can't wait to see pics.

I have grown out the Sweet Dreams (good stuff), Mango (also good), heck they;re all good so far.


----------



## massproducer (May 20, 2008)

I agree I am growing out some Kush, BC Mango and The purps from Bc Seedking now, check out my grow journal.


----------

